# Panda's Place 🐼🌷 where a panda can just draw (or write!)



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2020)

So I basically decided to use my man's digital art pad + program (Corel Painter Essentials 5) 'cause I want to art now. I'm just testing it out.



Spoiler: Doodle










More doodles to come.

My unfinished dragon



Spoiler: Dragon


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

I think you captured the beauty and adorableness of Vulpix perfectly! (It is one of my favorites ^.^). Those little eyes make me want to hug it ^.^. Very interesting style. I hope you end up finishing the dragon. It looks really promising so far ^.^.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I think you captured the beauty and adorableness of Vulpix perfectly! (It is one of my favorites ^.^). Those little eyes make me want to hug it ^.^. Very interesting style. I hope you end up finishing the dragon. It looks really promising so far ^.^.


Thank you so much for your encouraging and kind words! ^.^ it means a lot to me coming from you~ as much as I love Alolan Vulpix, Kantonian Vulpix will always be a fave of mine 

My style is somewhat realistic while being cute at the same time. I also do chibi (but I cannot do people at ALL hahaha )


----------



## jawsehlynn (Oct 7, 2020)

aw these are really nice!! can’t wait to see how the dragon comes out


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2020)

jawsehlynn said:


> aw these are really nice!! can’t wait to see how the dragon comes out


Thanks so much! ^.^ I was just testing out some tools and whatnot so it looks messy hee hee but I may just take some time to really work on it! ❤


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2020)

ahh those look great!! i love how the dragon’s looking so far


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 9, 2020)

My favorite trio of starters <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> My favorite trio of starters <3
> View attachment 326037


Those are my sister's favorite too!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 27, 2020)

My entry for the TBT Turkey Day 2020 event. Prompt: Velma's Drink


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 27, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> My entry for the TBT Turkey Day 2020 event. Prompt: Velma's Drink
> 
> View attachment 347798



Omg this one is super cute!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 27, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg this one is super cute!


Thank you! I really enjoyed working on this piece~ ☺


----------



## Milleram (Dec 27, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> My entry for the TBT Turkey Day 2020 event. Prompt: Velma's Drink
> 
> View attachment 347798



Oh my gosh! That's absolutely adorable!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 27, 2020)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! That's absolutely adorable!!


I think so, too  I'm happy you like it!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Profile pic drawn by me!   He's an OC of mine (a cat/rabbit hybrid) having fun with his shiny new feathers~ Drawn using Corel Painter Essentials 5, the digital art program I have been using and practicing with thus far. I'm very pleased with how this piece turned out, in celebration of my recently obtained Gradient Feather lineup (as it turns out I suck at drawing feathers but I did my best gosh darn it )


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 1, 2021)

wow, looks nice! and I like the idea of this character  hybrids rules!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

nordskjev said:


> wow, looks nice! and I like the idea of this character  hybrids rules!


Thank you!~ I'm happy you like it!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 1, 2021)

hi hello your OC is so floofy and cheerful and he makes me so happy


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> hi hello your OC is so floofy and cheerful and he makes me so happy


That's such a lovely thing to say, thank you! I'm really happy he makes you happy


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 2, 2021)

*~And now he's craving swirls and pops~*​


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 2, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~And now he's craving swirls and pops~*​
> View attachment 359184


Ah cute!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 2, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Ah cute!!


Aaaah thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 9, 2021)

Rod~ my most favorite little mouse villager ever   my first attempt at drawing an AC villager using the digital art pad. What do you guys think? I'd love some feedback/constructive criticism. Maybe, just maybe, I'm thinking about taking on commissions? Idk yet... My work is not all that great but I really am happy with how this turned out and I'd be even more happy to draw someone's favorite villager for them. It'll be good for me to try as I am not at all confident with drawing birds, horses and octopi~ I'll continue practicing from time to time.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 16, 2021)

*Thank you for commissioning me!* @SpaceTokki77 *I will proudly display it here as my first commission piece ever~*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 23, 2021)

Dedicated to my friend @Jam86
Happy birthday!!​


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Dedicated to my friend @Jam86
> Happy birthday!!​
> View attachment 363470



this is so cute!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 24, 2021)

xara said:


> this is so cute!!


Thank you!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 29, 2021)

Just some Poké-doodles~


----------



## jadetine (Mar 30, 2021)

I love your Poké-doodles! Pokemon is where I got started with art.
I think I saw your suggestion for a Totoro and Wind Fish Egg collectible somewhere, so I made them for you: (you can't display them, but at least you can have them!) Such great ideas!




Edit: derp, I forgot to upload the Totoro egg somewhere. Will have to get that to you later when I can access my iPad.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 30, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I love your Poké-doodles! Pokemon is where I got started with art.
> I think I saw your suggestion for a Totoro and Wind Fish Egg collectible somewhere, so I made them for you: (you can't display them, but at least you can have them!) Such great ideas!
> 
> View attachment 364963
> Edit: derp, I forgot to upload the Totoro egg somewhere. Will have to get that to you later when I can access my iPad.


This is sooo cool!  I'm happy to know my ideas inspired you!~

Also thank you!! Pokemon is what really got me into drawing, too! That and children's books in general ^^ my lifelong dream was to become an illustrator 

I can't wait to see the Totoro Egg!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 30, 2021)

Spoiler






LittleMissPanda said:


> *~And now he's craving swirls and pops~*​
> View attachment 359220






All your art is amazing, you're a really talented artist   I know the post I'm quoting above is a little old now but this cat/rabbit hybrid is really cute, especially as it's made up of two of my favourite animals, wish there was a plushie/soft toy of this around cause I'd definitely be taking it home!

Also the Pokemon doodles are really adorable and great illustrations of the Pokemon, in particular Eevee (not that I'm biased towards her at all ) who looks so sweet in your drawing!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 30, 2021)

JemAC said:


> All your art is amazing, you're a really talented artist   I know the post I'm quoting above is a little old now but this cat/rabbit hybrid is really cute, especially as it's made up of two of my favourite animals, wish there was a plushie/soft toy of this around cause I'd definitely be taking it home!
> 
> Also the Pokemon doodles are really adorable and great illustrations of the Pokemon, in particular Eevee (not that I'm biased towards her at all ) who looks so sweet in your drawing!


Aaaah! Tysm for your sweet words!  It's so nice that Li'l Ears (my cat/rabbit hybrid OC) is so well received and loved! I definitely plan on drawing more of him and some other OCs of mine ^^ I'd love plushies of them too! 

The Pokemon doodles were just for fun heehee not my best but I was feeling the itch to draw that day ☺ but I'm happy you like it! I just drew whatever Pokemon came to mind~ Eevee does look pretty adorable. Now that I look at it I should have drawn Eevee wearing a flower wreath


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 30, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Rod~ my most favorite little mouse villager ever   my first attempt at drawing an AC villager using the digital art pad. What do you guys think? I'd love some feedback/constructive criticism. Maybe, just maybe, I'm thinking about taking on commissions? Idk yet... My work is not all that great but I really am happy with how this turned out and I'd be even more happy to draw someone's favorite villager for them. It'll be good for me to try as I am not at all confident with drawing birds, horses and octopi~ I'll continue practicing from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 360541​



Panda, this is amazing!  Please don’t berate yourself; I do understand the anxiety when showing off work. I just want to assure you that is is so adorable. Keep at it! I can tell you’re improving from the bit I’ve seen. 



LittleMissPanda said:


> Just some Poké-doodles~
> 
> View attachment 364840


 OMG! This is too much for my heart! Too much adorable-ness!  I love them all! The expressions, the hearts, the friendships, the poses.  Ah Panda. you’re so amazing and talented.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 30, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Panda, this is amazing!  Please don’t berate yourself; I do understand the anxiety when showing off work. I just want to assure you that is is so adorable. Keep at it! I can tell you’re improving from the bit I’ve seen.
> 
> OMG! This is too much for my heart! Too much adorable-ness! ❤ I love them all! The expressions, the hearts, the friendships, the poses.  Ah Panda. you’re so amazing and talented.


Your kind words mean a lot to me, tysm little cat  I think they are adorable too~ drawing is just so much fun, a relaxing way to pass time and relief stress <3


----------



## jadetine (Mar 31, 2021)

I look forward to the end of the day when I can draw in relative peace!
Here’s a belated totoro egg; a cat bus one would be fun, too!
.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 31, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I look forward to the end of the day when I can draw in relative peace!
> Here’s a belated totoro egg; a cat bus one would be fun, too!
> .View attachment 365153


I can't believe how much I love this...     you're amazing!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 14, 2021)

*Music is my biggest inspiration to draw. Here's a family of snow bunnies ❄ on top of an icy hill where their favorite food grows, called "Frosty carrots"*​


----------



## Licorice (Apr 14, 2021)

I wasn’t aware you were an artist. These are so good!!! You are so talented!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 14, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I wasn’t aware you were an artist. These are so good!!! You are so talented!


tysm!! I'm really happy you like 'em


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

Don't know why but I really felt something with this song... It made me remember the pet Holland Lop I had when I was a kid (I had him since I was 11, all the way to age 18) Playful and inquisitive, this little guy brought me a lot of joy through tough times. I was feeling a bit wistful and sad (still am, actually) so I decided to draw, and this is the result.



It's kind of a melancholic song, but I really like it. It's in Finnish, and it's about dancing fairies. It's hard to explain but I like music/songs that not only make me happy, but music/songs that also make me sad. It's a relaxing feeling that takes away stress, and suddenly I just want to daydream of a whole other world...


----------



## buny (Apr 23, 2021)

this is such a beautiful drawing, it brought tears in my eyes, as i've lost a few pets i grew up with too.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

buny said:


> this is such a beautiful drawing, it brought tears in my eyes, as i've lost a few pets i grew up with too.


thank you for your understanding words~ yeah I loved that little guy. I had a cat growing up, too... now that I think about him I'm feeling tearful haha


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Don't know why but I really felt something with this song... It made me remember the pet Holland Lop I had when I was a kid (I had him since I was 11, all the way to age 18) Playful and inquisitive, this little guy brought me a lot of joy through tough times. I was feeling a bit wistful and sad (still am, actually) so I decided to draw, and this is the result.
> View attachment 370727
> It's kind of a melancholic song, but I really like it. It's in Finnish, and it's about dancing fairies. It's hard to explain but I like music/songs that not only make me happy, but music/songs that also make me sad. It's a relaxing feeling that takes away stress, and suddenly I just want to daydream of a whole other world...



So adorable . The song sounds beautiful! I see what you mean! I’m sorry you’re feeling sad . If you need to talk, I’m here for you.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 23, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> So adorable . The song sounds beautiful! I see what you mean! I’m sorry you’re feeling sad . If you need to talk, I’m here for you.


Here's another version of the same beautiful song ^^ welcome to the sometimes sorrowful, deep thoughts of Panda hehe.... don't know why but I just feel like sharing.






I'm just bummed because we can't have pets in our apartment. I really miss having a cat... honestly I've been thinking more about rabbits. Animals bring a lot of happiness (lots of work and responsibilities too, but so much love) At least I can draw my feelings and wishes  thank you so much for caring to listen to me 

I don't always get to draw but when I do it's something I really get lost in.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 23, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's another version of the same beautiful song ^^ welcome to the sometimes sorrowful, deep thoughts of Panda hehe.... don't know why but I just feel like sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw . Maybe one day if you move, you’ll be able to have a pet. 

I’m glad though you have a way to express yourself and to cope with that sadness, not to mention fun time from work and trading . I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful art when you do have time. Each one I’ve seen has been equally special but in different ways.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Hey again! I'm seeing more of your work, and it's super stunning! As promised, here's my baby Luca. I miss her greatly but had to give her up before moving states. She'll always be my baby, and I pray she's found a home by now.

Here she is:



Spoiler: Luca

















She's a tortoiseshell breed and was about 2 years old before giving her up. Very adventurous, rebellious, and kinda tomboyish (does that make sense for a cat?). If you need more pics, please let me know!

Bless your heart for doing this! I don't think I've ever picked a price for a commission before, so if you have a price let me know, as well as if you'd like it before or after. Thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 24, 2021)

honeyaura said:


> Hey again! I'm seeing more of your work, and it's super stunning! As promised, here's my baby Luca. I miss her greatly but had to give her up before moving states. She'll always be my baby, and I pray she's found a home by now.
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to hear you enjoy my work  it means a lot to me that it can bring others joy~

What a little cutie! Love her coloring and that lean-looking body. It sounded like she was an absolute dream~ these pics are perfect and just enough for me to draw something real nice for you to always have a memory of her. I'll definitely try my best ^-^

Once the commission is ready I'll post it here, so please look forward to it~ at max it will take me just two days to complete it.

Let's see....for price, I think 100 TBT sounds just right, but if it's too much just lmk. I'd prefer payment after~ thanks again for commissioning me!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I'm so happy to hear you enjoy my work  it means a lot to me that it can bring others joy~
> 
> What a little cutie! Love her coloring and that lean-looking body. It sounded like she was an absolute dream~ these pics are perfect and just enough for me to draw something real nice for you to always have a memory of her. I'll definitely try my best ^-^
> 
> ...


I know right! She was very active (even climbed doors, oml lol). Thank you so much for accepting my request!

Take all the time you need, I know it'll be worth it! I'll send the 100 tbt after then. Blessings!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 25, 2021)

*~Commission for @honeyaura finished~*

Say hello to Luca, the tortoiseshell breed. After a long day of adventuring and climbing doors, she decided to rest on some soft, shag carpeting, but as you can see, she's still feeling a bit playful.



Because I used watercolor strokes of varying shades of *brown,* *orange* and *black,* I began to think about autumn. My coloring simply cannot do this cat's beautiful coat justice.

I still need to practice backgrounds and using the layers feature on my digital art program, but I think this piece turned out exceptionally nice.

@honeyaura you may use this artwork however you want, wherever you'd like~ I only ask for credit <3
I hope this piece captured your baby Luca; she will always have a place in your heart, and the love you gave her will always be with her. May that love grow even further in her new home, wherever it may be.​


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~Commission for @honeyaura finished~*
> 
> Say hello to Luca, the tortoiseshell breed. After a long day of adventuring and climbing doors, she decided to rest on some soft, shag carpeting, but as you can see, she's still feeling a bit playful.
> View attachment 371065
> ...


OH MY GOD I'm going to CRY! 

She's gorgeous, thank you so so much! You did an amazing job capturing her. Funny story, before she passed away, my gramma wanted to name her Autumn since we got her near Thanksgiving, and because of her colors! 

Oh and of course, credit will indeed be given if I show her anywhere. BLESS YOUR HEART! I'll send the tbt now!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 25, 2021)

honeyaura said:


> OH MY GOD I'm going to CRY!
> 
> She's gorgeous, thank you so so much! You did an amazing job capturing her. Funny story, before she passed away, my gramma wanted to name her Autumn since we got her near Thanksgiving, and because of her colors!
> 
> Oh and of course, credit will indeed be given if I show her anywhere. BLESS YOUR HEART! I'll send the tbt now!


I'm so pleased you're happy with it!  and thank YOU for allowing me the honor of creating a lovely piece of art~

what a coincidence that we should all think of autumn! <3 it's my personal favorite season. That's really wonderful and such an endearing story.

Enjoy! Please feel free to visit my gallery anytime~


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 25, 2021)

**extremely poor quality** my phone is lousy at this, but here's a very old drawing of mine. Hand drawn and colored using color pencils. It depicts a little red squirrel tending to her garden, with her neighbors: a bunny and a gray squirrel, running about having fun.



Here's another old drawing of mine: this one shows a mother frog and her son taking care of their garden (if you couldn't tell already, I'm all about the natural world and gardens  thank you, Story of Seasons)





Spoiler: here's some art by my husband! he really wanted to share these. tbh he's much better at drawing than I am






MJK portrait from the band TOOL




CB portrait from the band Linkin Park


----------



## jadetine (May 25, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> **extremely poor quality** my phone is lousy at this, but here's a very old drawing of mine. Hand drawn and colored using color pencils. It depicts a little red squirrel tending to her garden, with her neighbors: a bunny and a gray squirrel, running about having fun.
> View attachment 377760​
> Here's another old drawing of mine: this one shows a mother frog and her son taking care of their garden (if you couldn't tell already, I'm all about the natural world and gardens  thank you, Story of Seasons)
> View attachment 377761​
> ...


I get such good vibes from your art... like a children's storybook! And also,  totally jelly that your husband can draw. RIP Chester.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 25, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I get such good vibes from your art... like a children's storybook! And also,  totally jelly that your husband can draw. RIP Chester.


Aww thank you! ☺ funnily enough, my dream was to be a children's book author and illustrator. I was heavily inspired by the works of Beatrix Potter, creater of Peter Rabbit, and Tove Jansson, author and illustrator of the Moomin books.

Back in high school, our class was tasked with writing stories for kids, and then volunteer at the kids' school. I wrote a very short children's story (including my own illustrations) and you can imagine my excitement when I was given the opportunity to read aloud to the kids  they absolutely loved it. For me, that day was an enriching experience.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 25, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> **extremely poor quality** my phone is lousy at this, but here's a very old drawing of mine. Hand drawn and colored using color pencils. It depicts a little red squirrel tending to her garden, with her neighbors: a bunny and a gray squirrel, running about having fun.
> View attachment 377760​
> Here's another old drawing of mine: this one shows a mother frog and her son taking care of their garden (if you couldn't tell already, I'm all about the natural world and gardens  thank you, Story of Seasons)
> View attachment 377761​
> ...



SO ADORABLE!  Your husband’s art is really good too! 

I definitely can see how Beatrix Potter inspired your art. I haven’t looked at those books since I was a kid, but looking at the first picture reminded me of it!  The colors looks so lovely too ❤. Both pictures are just so cute! I can see so much character in the creatures you drew .


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 25, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> SO ADORABLE!  Your husband’s art is really good too!
> 
> I definitely can see how Beatrix Potter inspired your art. I haven’t looked at those books since I was a kid, but looking at the first picture reminded me of it!  The colors looks so lovely too ❤. Both pictures are just so cute! I can see so much character in the creatures you drew .


thank you so much! I'm so happy you enjoy it~   btw @jadetine and @Dunquixote my husband expresses his thanks to you both for enjoying his art <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 16, 2021)

Artwork for the *Legend of Lucky 3's* 999 TBT giveaway I just finished hosting. It was a lot of fun to draw, especially while listening to LoZ music.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 30, 2021)

Here's a drawing of two OC's of mine. They live on an island called Pinnacle Island (named after the mysterious Pinnacle Mountain. It is said that a deity lives atop the mountain, ever shrouded by clouds.) They are the best of friends. The girl to the left is easygoing and wise, and has a fondness for nature, while the other to the right is a motherly lizard who runs a humble little shop. She loves to cook.

Pinnacle Island is home to all sorts of folks. There's a competitive otter obsessed with swimming laps around the whole island, a quiet lizard who spends his days fishing (believe it or not, he used to be a pirate!) and many other islanders with unusual hobbies and lives. But other than that, Pinnacle Island is a peaceful place surrounded by the great sea. If one looks hard enough, adventure can surely be found!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 30, 2021)

I didn't even know this thread existed! Pages of treats for my eyes 

Lovin' the new avatar btw.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 30, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's a drawing of two OC's of mine. They live on an island called Pinnacle Island (named after the mysterious Pinnacle Mountain. It is said that a deity lives atop the mountain, ever shrouded by clouds.) They are the best of friends. The girl to the left is easygoing and wise, and has a fondness for nature, while the other to the right is a motherly lizard who runs a humble little shop. She loves to cook.
> 
> Pinnacle Island is home to all sorts of folks. There's a competitive otter obsessed with swimming laps around the whole island, a quiet lizard who spends his days fishing (believe it or not, he used to be a pirate!) and many other islanders with unusual hobbies and lives. But other than that, Pinnacle Island is a peaceful place surrounded by the great sea. If one looks hard enough, adventure can surely be found!
> View attachment 382750​



I love this and I love your new avatar . Your imagination and the stories you come up with is just so beautiful. The touches you made to the background like with the waves and the glow of the sun, the smoke from the volcano not to mention their colors are beautiful too! So glad to see a little bit more of your artwork and hearing and seeing the writer’s side of your creativity too (I mean with your description of your OCS). Keep up the wonderful work.

I hope you’ve been doing well .


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Here's a drawing of two OC's of mine. They live on an island called Pinnacle Island (named after the mysterious Pinnacle Mountain. It is said that a deity lives atop the mountain, ever shrouded by clouds.) They are the best of friends. The girl to the left is easygoing and wise, and has a fondness for nature, while the other to the right is a motherly lizard who runs a humble little shop. She loves to cook.
> 
> Pinnacle Island is home to all sorts of folks. There's a competitive otter obsessed with swimming laps around the whole island, a quiet lizard who spends his days fishing (believe it or not, he used to be a pirate!) and many other islanders with unusual hobbies and lives. But other than that, Pinnacle Island is a peaceful place surrounded by the great sea. If one looks hard enough, adventure can surely be found!
> View attachment 382750​


This is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. I love that motherly lizard, and I love that they are best friends.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 1, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I didn't even know this thread existed! Pages of treats for my eyes
> 
> Lovin' the new avatar btw.





Dunquixote said:


> I love this and I love your new avatar . Your imagination and the stories you come up with is just so beautiful. The touches you made to the background like with the waves and the glow of the sun, the smoke from the volcano not to mention their colors are beautiful too! So glad to see a little bit more of your artwork and hearing and seeing the writer’s side of your creativity too (I mean with your description of your OCS). Keep up the wonderful work.
> 
> I hope you’ve been doing well .





S.J. said:


> This is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. I love that motherly lizard, and I love that they are best friends.


Thank you everyone for your kind words!  I'm glad to have a place to share my artwork and ideas~


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 10, 2021)

*My favorite cheeky duo, Skwovet and Dedenne*


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 10, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *My favorite cheeky duo, Skwovet and Dedenne*
> 
> View attachment 383907​



Ah! I think I’m going to die out of cuteness overload! .  You’re seriously so good at bringing cuteness to life and drawing expressions! I love it. And that floof tail  and chubby cheeks that I want to pinch .

Excellent job as always! Your drawings make me so happy to look at! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2021

And the fruit looks so scrumptious


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 10, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Ah! I think I’m going to die out of cuteness overload! .  You’re seriously so good at bringing cuteness to life and drawing expressions! I love it. And that floof tail  and chubby cheeks that I want to pinch .
> 
> Excellent job as always! Your drawings make me so happy to look at!
> 
> ...


ohmygosh yessss those cheeky cheeks  idk why I just have a fondness for round/chonky Pokémon or just animals in general ^^ Rowlet and Togedemaru are other perfect examples of smol and round 

I had a lot of fun drawing this ^^ the most difficult thing was getting Dedenne's whiskers just right. I'm awful with straight lines


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2021)

A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 13, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 384765


Oh my gosh, I love this. They are all so cute! 

The more I keep looking, the more I notice what different characters are up to!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Oh my gosh, I love this. They are all so cute!
> 
> The more I keep looking, the more I notice what different characters are up to!


thank you!   

I drew this in the style of a mural depicting all sorts of fun and quirky things! whatever idea popped into my head at the time is basically how this drawing came to be ^^ <3


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 13, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 384765


This style you've got here is really special, it makes me think of little golden books with a touch of Dr. Suess and Studio Ghibli. Fills me up with the warm n' fuzzies.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 13, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 384765



I love this so much! You are so good at making them unique and giving them expressions not to mention, making them all so adorable!  I am loving your style more and more each time you share your art even though I was already a fan from the first time you posted here. Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I love this so much! You are so good at making them unique and giving them expressions not to mention, making them all so adorable!  I am loving your style more and more each time you share your art even though I was already a fan from the first time you posted here. Keep up the wonderful work.


It makes me so happy to hear that, thank you!  I'm very pleased my art style has not changed much throughout the years, even after taking a hiatus on drawing when I began to focus more on my writing.

I really like sharing my ideas  one day I'd like to begin a children's book series on these OCs once I flesh them out more.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 14, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> It makes me so happy to hear that, thank you!  I'm very pleased my art style has not changed much throughout the years, even after taking a hiatus on drawing when I began to focus more on my writing.
> 
> I really like sharing my ideas  one day I'd like to begin a children's book series on these OCs once I flesh them out more.


I look forward to seeing that, making children's books has always been a dream of mine too


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I look forward to seeing that, making children's books has always been a dream of mine too


And as a kid I also had the dream of drawing my own comics. That's how I practiced drawing people, but I realized I preferred drawing animals/fantasy creatures much more. I remember sharing my ideas with my teacher, but I never really went anywhere with it 

I still have a bunch of my old drawings and story drafts stored away. I decided to share this drawing as I'm particularly fond of it.


----------



## Plume (Jul 14, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 384765


Your artwork has so much unique personality! I can imagine an entire world around these characters because they're so consistently stylized, if that makes sense. It makes me think of Moomins!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2021)

Plume said:


> Your artwork has so much unique personality! I can imagine an entire world around these characters because they're so consistently stylized, if that makes sense. It makes me think of Moomins!


Watching the Moomins and reading the book series did leave an influence in my work! I just love the whimsical-ness of the characters and their various adventures 

The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker is one of my favorite games, and in particular Outset Island inspired me to go with an island setting.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 21, 2021)

*~these are sketches of OCs from my own short story collection~

I apologize in advance for the low quality. After all, these sketches are pretty old.*







Spoiler: these are pretty big so I'll place them here


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow.. how did I miss this thread? You're a really talented artist and you're who pretty much inspired me to draw! And if you end up making a children's book series, I bet it will be as good as your art!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Wow.. how did I miss this thread? You're a really talented artist and you're who pretty much inspired me to draw! And if you end up making a children's book series, I bet it will be as good as your art!


Thank you so much for your kind words!  I can't tell you how much it means to me to know that I could inspire others


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 22, 2021)

@Koopadude100 *guess what? Your mini signature story inspired ME* ☺* so here's a drawing of the unlikely duo themselves, Kourage and Hope! After a long day of adventuring, they're enjoying some delicious summer treats I'm sure you'll recognize*  *thanks again for the "en-kouraging" words ^^ and for always being such a cool dude! I really "hope" you stick around The Bell Tree for a long time!*


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> @Koopadude100 *guess what? Your mini signature story inspired ME* ☺* so here's a drawing of the unlikely duo themselves, Kourage and Hope! After a long day of adventuring, they're enjoying some delicious summer treats I'm sure you'll recognize*  *thanks again for the "en-kouraging" words ^^ and for always being such a cool dude! I really "hope" you stick around The Bell Tree for a long time!*
> View attachment 386732​


AHHH I LOVE IT! Thanks for the kind words! I enjoy making these little stories starring kourage and hope and was even thinking about making an art gallery showcasing art of them! I'll probably keep making these stories for years to come, so stay tuned for that!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> AHHH I LOVE IT! Thanks for the kind words! I enjoy making these little stories starring kourage and hope and was even thinking about making an art gallery showcasing art of them! I'll probably keep making these stories for years to come, so stay tuned for that!


I'm looking forward to reading them! ☺ You have lots of talent! Don't let anyone or anything ever bring you down


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 22, 2021)

this interaction is so wholesome  my heart


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~these are sketches of OCs from my own short story collection~
> 
> I apologize in advance for the low quality. After all, these sketches are pretty old.*
> View attachment 386533
> ...



These are amazing Panda. All your art is excellent...but being able to successfully draw a human is usually what separates the good artists from the mediocre ones.


----------



## jadetine (Jul 24, 2021)

Yo Panda, why you be so good? I feel a kinship with your art-- like we must come from the same era and fandoms, cus I totally love it all. <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Yo Panda, why you be so good? I feel a kinship with your art-- like we must come from the same era and fandoms, cus I totally love it all. <3


Ummm.....what?? Yo you sure you know who you talking to? 

cus my art cannot possibly compare to yours


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~these are sketches of OCs from my own short story collection~
> 
> I apologize in advance for the low quality. After all, these sketches are pretty old.*
> View attachment 386533​


​This is amazing. They look pretty good quality to me! They kind of remind me of the old-school art you would see of characters on the menu screen. Like the retro Final Fantasy games on the SNES or vintage Castlevania. They're so detailed and well done. You're very talented. I know we can be our hardest critic at times, but I think you did excellent.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> ​This is amazing. They look pretty good quality to me! They kind of remind me of the old-school art you would see of characters on the menu screen. Like the retro Final Fantasy games on the SNES or vintage Castlevania. They're so detailed and well done. You're very talented. I know we can be our hardest critic at times, but I think you did excellent.


Thank you so much~ Come to think of it, I do see what you mean!  I was mostly inspired by the character artwork of games such as Soulcalibur for the Sega Dreamcast and the Gamecube installment, Soulcalibur 2, as well, and yes, even Castlevania! I played a lot of it growing up. Many things left an impression on me, and it's those things that inspired me to draw (but before I was drawing, I was writing!)

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021

*Dedicated to you both!* @Antonio *and* @Koopadude100
*Our really fun chat earlier today of Mr. Bear from Stardew Valley (and while listening to one of my favorite tracks from the game! Take a listen right below!) inspired me to draw a super quick sketch *


----------



## Antonio (Jul 26, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Thank you so much~ Come to think of it, I do see what you mean!  I was mostly inspired by the character artwork of games such as Soulcalibur for the Sega Dreamcast and the Gamecube installment, Soulcalibur 2, as well, and yes, even Castlevania! I played a lot of it growing up. Many things left an impression on me, and it's those things that inspired me to draw (but before I was drawing, I was writing!)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021
> 
> ...


WOW OK THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Thank you so much~ Come to think of it, I do see what you mean!  I was mostly inspired by the character artwork of games such as Soulcalibur for the Sega Dreamcast and the Gamecube installment, Soulcalibur 2, as well, and yes, even Castlevania! I played a lot of it growing up. Many things left an impression on me, and it's those things that inspired me to draw (but before I was drawing, I was writing!)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021
> 
> ...


How cute! I'm glad Mr bear and lil ears are enjoying the syrup!


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 29, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A very old drawing of ALL my OCs (residents of Pinnacle Island) a setting I created myself. The quality of the drawing is faded here and there but every single detail can still be made out if you look hard enough (it helps if you click to enlarge the image!) I wanted to give each individual his or her own distinct personality and I chose poses that best convey this. Each islander has a story to tell. As you may recall, I mentioned in a previous drawing a competitive otter and an old fisherman lizard. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 384765


These are fantastic!  I love looking at your creations and the narrative you build around your characters. The pictures of your human OCs are incredible as well!! Especially the detailed clothing. You have so much skill  I can’t wait to see the art you’ll create in the future!


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 2, 2021)

panda!! these are masterpieces 
im in awe, you’re so skilled! love the attention to detail in all your pieces, even the sketches look so cute! love the cartoony art style. definitely can’t wait to see more art from you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 2, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> panda!! these are masterpieces
> im in awe, you’re so skilled! love the attention to detail in all your pieces, even the sketches look so cute! love the cartoony art style. definitely can’t wait to see more art from you!


oh gosh Kirbyz tysm!!  I try my best  I'm not perfect at it but it's a lot of fun to draw. My illustrations of my human OCs are very precious to me so I decided to share them. I have to say, though, I really enjoy drawing animals and such the most!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 7, 2021)

*~Just a random white cat I drew a few days ago~*


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 7, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~Just a random white cat I drew a few days ago~*
> View attachment 388974​



I LOVE! . You art has so much life and personality to them and each character looks like they have their own tale to tell . The cat looks so fluffy that I want to just pet it . Wonderful work Panda. You have improved so much even though each art piece you have posted is still wonderful and good! Keep it up Panda!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 7, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~Just a random white cat I drew a few days ago~*
> View attachment 388974​


IT'S SO CUTE WOW! Time and time again you've amazed me with with you art, and I think this is the best one yet!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 7, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I LOVE! . You art has so much life and personality to them and each character looks like they have their own tale to tell ☺. The cat looks so fluffy that I want to just pet it ☺. Wonderful work Panda. You have improved so much even though each art piece you have posted is still wonderful and good! Keep it up Panda!





Koopadude100 said:


> IT'S SO CUTE WOW! Time and time again you've amazed me with with you art, and I think this is the best one yet!


Thank you to you both!!   I think my art is a'ight but my real passion is writing~


----------



## S.J. (Sep 5, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Music is my biggest inspiration to draw. Here's a family of snow bunnies ❄ on top of an icy hill where their favorite food grows, called "Frosty carrots"*​View attachment 368815
> 
> *I suddenly began to think of snow bunnies while listening to this track from one of my favorite N64 games, Banjo-Kazooie. Very fitting music, I'd say.
> 
> ...



Awww, I was just going back through your art thread to see all the art I might have missed. This snow bun family is just the sweetest!

All of you art is so beautiful!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 5, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Awww, I was just going back through your art thread to see all the art I might have missed. This snow bun family is just the sweetest!
> 
> All of you art is so beautiful!


awww thank you! that's really sweet of you to say!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 12, 2021)

* ~These are my drawn entries from Camp Bell Tree 2021~

"Tales from our Travels"







"Aquatic Album"




"Bookful of Bugs"




"My rejected Poliwags team flag lol"


*​


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 12, 2021)

As always Panda - your art is just the most adorable and lively thing! I’m loving the little kitty and your camp entries. I’m absolutely obsessed with your team flag!!! That’s such a cool concept


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 12, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> As always Panda - your art is just the most adorable and lively thing! I’m loving the little kitty and your camp entries. I’m absolutely obsessed with your team flag!!! That’s such a cool concept


It was a really random idea that popped into my head but I just went with it 'cause why not. It was very different from the rest. It's funny that a Poliwag could even be scary!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2021)

I want to practice drawing realistically. This is my attempt at using only watercolors, but for the whiskers I had to switch to cover pencil.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 7, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I want to practice drawing realistically. This is my attempt at using only watercolors, but for the whiskers I had to switch to cover pencil.
> View attachment 402934​


Oh my goodness, could it _be_ any cuter?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Oh my goodness, could it _be_ any cuter?


Haha yeah, when I draw it just naturally turns out cute somehow someway. My art style just heavily leans on chonky, cuteness and simplicity, even when I'm trying to have it be as realistic looking as possible. But I'm happy enough with the result, and I'm happy you like it, too!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I want to practice drawing realistically. This is my attempt at using only watercolors, but for the whiskers I had to switch to cover pencil.
> View attachment 402934​


So adorable! ❤ Look at those chubby cheeks!  I love this. Your artwork gives me so much cuteness overload ☺❤. Excellent job .


----------



## xara (Oct 8, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I want to practice drawing realistically. This is my attempt at using only watercolors, but for the whiskers I had to switch to cover pencil.
> View attachment 402934​



this is literally one of the cutest things i’ve ever seen. look at how chubby he is!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

Another watercolor piece. I struggled with the shape of its head and face the most because of its birdlike features. Blupee, a curious creature I hope to see more of in future LoZ games



I was so focused I nearly reached the 2 hour mark on this track, but it helped me visualize a forest clearing filled with these creatures.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 8, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Another watercolor piece. I struggled with the shape of its head and face the most because of its birdlike features. Blupee, a curious creature I hope to see more of in future LoZ games
> View attachment 403088
> I was so focused I nearly reached the 2 hour mark on this track, but it helped me visualize a forest clearing filled with these creatures.


PANDAAAA I am OBSESSED with this!!  This is sooo beautiful!! Like, I want to make it my tablet background. I'm running out of screens to make things my background!


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh my gosh, Panda, I just stumbled across this thread and I'm blown away! Your art is so good! I can't wait to see what you come up with in the future  ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 18, 2021)

*The Zen Sisters 
Annalisa and Shino*


----------



## S.J. (Nov 18, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *The Zen Sisters
> Annalisa and Shino*
> View attachment 414708


Oh my gosh, this is so beautiful! ❤❤ I love this style, and I especially love Annalisa's colours!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 20, 2021)

*sleepy red panda 
His name is Adzuki, and he sleepy*


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 20, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *sleepy red panda
> His name is Adzuki, and he sleepy*
> View attachment 415077​



Oh my gooood! I love red pandas so much. (They're basically my spirit animal.) 

Adzuki will be treasured like the treasure he is! This is so cute! He looks so fluffy and huggable~


----------



## xara (Nov 21, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *sleepy red panda
> His name is Adzuki, and he sleepy*
> View attachment 415077​



okay i’m literally about to cry — he’s so cute, and you’re still so freakin’ talented!! i love red pandas so so much.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 21, 2021)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh my gooood! I love red pandas so much. (They're basically my spirit animal.)
> 
> Adzuki will be treasured like the treasure he is! This is so cute! He looks so fluffy and huggable~





xara said:


> okay i’m literally about to cry — he’s so cute, and you’re still so freakin’ talented!! i love red pandas so so much.


Thank you so much, both of you!!  I love, love, LOVE red pandas with every ounce of my being~ I also have this *AMAZINGLY RED* video to thank  cannot wait!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 24, 2021)

* I really... I really just have a thing for CHONK *


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2021)

*Brought the original cabbit gang back together in some random silly sketches
Li'l Ears, Gnawty and Bounce  of course, Li'l Ears is my fave of the trio, but who do YOU like the most?*



















​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 1, 2021)

*It's clear that I cannot draw humans and what they call "hands" ... I debated whether or not sharing these really rough, really rushed sketches, but they depict how the princess and snow bunnies first met, so....practice I must.*


----------



## S.J. (Dec 1, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *It's clear that I cannot draw humans and what they call "hands" ... I debated whether or not sharing these really rough, really rushed sketches, but they depict how the princess and snow bunnies first met, so....practice I must.*
> View attachment 416821
> View attachment 416822​


Oh my goodness Panda, these illustrations are beautiful! 

Those sad snow bunnies make me want to cry! They are just so adorable. ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 13, 2022)

Get ready for a big dump! 

First off, my newest profile pic
Mint and Ruby's Garden




A drawing of Yoshi and my oc Li'l Ears, the cat/rabbit hybrid




My birthday art for August 8th 2021, Bud, Rod and Boots, 3 jock villagers whose birthdays all happen to be in August. Bud is my birthday twin!




The drawing I used as my profile pic in December 2021. Collectibles come to life! Matryoshka princess and her snow bunny friends, some Festive Bells and an Aurora Sky




This was my banner for a TBT giveaway I hosted back in November 2021




A rough sketch of Li'l Ears and @King koopa's OC Hoppy




Art for my eggie bestie, @Foreverfox for her birthday back in September 23rd 2021
OC animal crossing villagers, Estrella and Peaches, a sisterly wolf and a peppy bear respectively




Birthday art for @S.J. January 8th 2021
Agnes the sisterly piggy




Mochi the Snow Bunny holding a Green Star Fragment. I discovered some new art tools and decided to mess around with them


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 13, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Get ready for a big dump!
> 
> First off, my newest profile pic
> Mint and Ruby's Garden
> ...


your new profile picture is amazing!! I love how it fits perfectly with your lineup, I love it! also love all your other art, so cute and colourful!


----------



## xara (Jan 14, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Get ready for a big dump!
> 
> First off, my newest profile pic
> Mint and Ruby's Garden
> ...



i haven’t properly looked at any museum threads in weeks and _man_ have i missed seeing your art. i especially love your birthday bros and matryoshka doll + snow bunny drawings; they’re so colourful and breathtaking to look at.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 14, 2022)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> your new profile picture is amazing!! I love how it fits perfectly with your lineup, I love it! also love all your other art, so cute and colourful!





xara said:


> i haven’t properly looked at any museum threads in weeks and _man_ have i missed seeing your art. i especially love your birthday bros and matryoshka doll + snow bunny drawings; they’re so colourful and breathtaking to look at.


Thank you both!!  It makes me so happy that others enjoy my work!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 28, 2022)

*~my entries for the TBT Holiday Market 2021~


"Quinn's Quintessential Quilts"





"Cally's Cozy Colors"




"Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile"




"Opal's Opalescent Ornaments"



*​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 10, 2022)

*Because I was feeling artsy today, here are my three main OCs, the cabbit gang! Also known as the pals, the buddies, the bros! Can you find the hidden ham-ham? *


----------



## King koopa (Apr 10, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Because I was feeling artsy today, here are my three main OCs, the cabbit gang! Also known as the pals, the buddies, the bros! Can you find the hidden ham-ham? *
> 
> View attachment 436743​


This is so cute! That reminds me, I should probably make something like this for my ocs lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Because I was feeling artsy today, here are my three main OCs, the cabbit gang! Also known as the pals, the buddies, the bros! Can you find the hidden ham-ham? *
> 
> View attachment 436743​


I love them!  I love getting to see your writing side AND artistic side all in one page .  They all sound so lovable and have such colorful personalities . I wouldn’t mind hanging out with any of them.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 12, 2022)

A part of me wants to write a small series of stories revolving around Li'l Ears, Gnawty and Bounce but I'm not sure how well it will go. For now here's a short chapter which introduces their mother, who is named Rosemary, and how it came to be that she started life anew.



When all the world seemed to quiver and fall apart beneath her, a lone, long-eared figure hurried on through the dense forest, panting. Even as the rainstorm pelted her relentlessly, even as the dark, creeping shadows of the night took hold of the trees, twisting them into frightful beings that seemed to reach out for her, Rosemary dared not stop. She was terribly tired and wounded, but she feared those monstrous beasts--the Dire Dogs--were still pursuing her. They had attacked the village so suddenly, pillaging and burning down all they could. How many villagers escaped? How many fought for their lives? Only the flames could tell... Theirs was a fate that was not for her to know. Though she wanted to look back, all she could do now was run. For the sake of her unborn children, she had to press on. Perhaps the Dire Dogs had given up the chase, perhaps she had lost them somewhere between the trees... Having been driven away from the village, from her home, what was a poor, small rabbit to do in a big, unfamiliar world?

Rosemary cried out as she tripped and tumbled down a hill and right into a large, old hollow log. And there she remained, for her body simply refused to listen to her anymore. She could find no comfort in her tears that night, only a steady fear in her heart.

"They'll find me...they'll find me..."

The storm raged on. When the sun was finally allowed to shine its gentle morning light over the lush forest, some shy forest creatures had discovered her and they could see how rotund her belly was, and across her head a most terrible gash. They did all they could to provide what she needed: water, delicious berries to eat...they had cleaned her dirtied fur until its lovely white color returned, but it seemed nothing could quell the fear in her heart. The forest creatures felt very sorry for her, but their kindness Rosemary certainly did not disregard. She was very grateful to them. Carefully she instructed them to bring her some special plants she knew of, making a poultice out of them. It helped heal her wound, the scar covered up in a beautiful flower crown the friendly forest creatures made for her. They did not know what sort of world she came from, but they wanted her to feel welcomed in their forest home, and indeed Rosemary felt welcomed. In time she had come to love life in the forest. It was filled with many exquisite splendors, a rich well of endless gifts from nature. Though the fear never quite left her heart the strong, gentle rabbit wanted her children to know only peace. She would raise them in an ideal world free from strife, a life in the forest.

"This will be our new home. A perfect, safe home..."

The next day something truly wonderful happened: a smile adorned her face as she looked down upon the faces of her newly born children. They would snuggle against mother's warm, soft fur, smile at the love that radiated from her face and delight in the wonders around them, never once thinking about the world outside the forest, for they had all they needed here with mother. And how the mother so wished this happiness would always stay with them.

"Now my nights won't be so lonely..."​Author's note: Despite the horrors that befell Rosemary and how deeply it traumatized her, she is a caring, sweet girl who does everything she can to take care of her boys, but as much as she wants to believe no harm or danger could ever find them, she knows deep down she cannot keep running away...the past has a way of finding you. Based on this chapter, should I continue writing about this family and their adventures?


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 12, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> A part of me wants to write a small series of stories revolving around Li'l Ears, Gnawty and Bounce but I'm not sure how well it will go. For now here's a short chapter which introduces their mother, who is named Rosemary, and how it came to be that she started life anew.
> View attachment 437007
> When all the world seemed to quiver and fall apart beneath her, a lone, long-eared figure hurried on through the dense forest, panting. Even as the rainstorm pelted her relentlessly, even as the dark, creeping shadows of the night took hold of the trees, twisting them into frightful beings that seemed to reach out for her, Rosemary dared not stop. She was terribly tired and wounded, but she feared those monstrous beasts--the Dire Dogs--were still pursuing her. They had attacked the village so suddenly, pillaging and burning down all they could. How many villagers escaped? How many fought for their lives? Only the flames could tell... Theirs was a fate that was not for her to know. Though she wanted to look back, all she could do now was run. For the sake of her unborn children, she had to press on. Perhaps the Dire Dogs had given up the chase, perhaps she had lost them somewhere between the trees... Having been driven away from the village, from her home, what was a poor, small rabbit to do in a big, unfamiliar world?
> 
> ...



I love it! You are such an amazing and creative writer!  I would love to read more, but I understand if you aren’t comfortable writing and sharing more. Do whatever you’re most comfortable doing . I support whatever you decide to do .


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 12, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I love it! You are such an amazing and creative writer!  I would love to read more, but I understand if you aren’t comfortable writing and sharing more. Do whatever you’re most comfortable doing . I support whatever you decide to do .


Thank you!!  that means so much to me~ lately I've just really been in the mood to write and draw and I have sooo many fun adventures to tell about my OCs. I've had so many ideas since I was a kid and now I kinda just want to let it all out lol I want to explore each idea and flesh out my OCs even more. They're really special to me


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 12, 2022)

YESS!! I must know more of sweet Rosemary! I love this story so much, and it's going to bring a new layer of depth to L'il Ears and the gang


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 20, 2022)

Scarf, Hat and Bow

"Now my darling boys, I will make something special for each of you."

And Rosemary got right to work. Being quite resourceful, she used the thread and silk of their neighbors the spider and the silkworms as materials to knit while her three sons: Benjamin, Richard and Sebastian looked on in tremendous admiration. The little rabbit family had established for themselves a humble, peaceful life in the forest, the large, old hollow log in which Rosemary had found safety and kindness their home. It was not as unsightly and uncomfortable as some may think, not at all. It had a lovely curtain made of vines as a doorway and a bed of leaves and moss big and cozy enough. Living in the same log was a plump, hospitable glow slug so nights weren't too scary.

As for the family, well they certainly were not quite what some may think. Rosemary's sons were not only rabbit but also part cat, for their father, a great adventurer, was indeed a cat, but how he and Rosemary met and the tales of their many exploits together...that's a story for another time. Benjamin was the most compassionate of the brothers, with bright orange fur and a long fluffy tail. Though he was a bit lazy he was also brave, but not so much around his buggy neighbors! Richard was the most impetuous of the brothers, his fur not as fluffy but smooth and gray. His boundless energy and curiosity often got him into trouble, that and his bad habit of chewing on things. Sebastian was the most hardworking of the brothers, with a heart as gentle as his fur was blue. He was quiet and tidy but when it came to a bit of string or a fluttering butterfly his playful side would simply get the best of him.

When Rosemary finished the first piece of clothing: a scarf, Richard wanted it right away to chew on. Rosemary gave a rather longing sigh, smiling to herself.

"My my, I was such a naughty child too."

When she finished the second piece of clothing: a hat, Richard wanted that too but she let Benjamin try it on. However, it proved difficult to fit. Rosemary chuckled warmly.

"If only you had little ears!"

And when she finished the last piece of clothing: a bow, she tied it around Sebastian's tail, and while Benjamin and Richard made no attempt to hide their giggles Rosemary gave Sebastian an endearing smile.

"I think it looks lovely on you."

Sebastian seemed very pleased, bouncing about. Though Benjamin and Richard had to switch clothing, the three brothers came to cherish their gifts, gifts weaved out of simple thread and silk, but holding it together: a mother's undying love.​Author's note: Well that explains how Li'l Ears, Gnawty and Bounce got their names!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 20, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 438539
> Scarf, Hat and Bow
> 
> "Now my darling boys, I will make something special for each of you."
> ...


You never cease to amaze me!!! This art is sooo beautiful, and I'm totally obsessed with this story. Like, I need it to be a children's book, please!!  the imagery is just, absolutely wonderful.. you are a true master!!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 20, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 438539
> Scarf, Hat and Bow
> 
> "Now my darling boys, I will make something special for each of you."
> ...



Oh my, they are all so sweet. I love the way you've described each of them, and they are so adorable!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 20, 2022)

I love this! This is so heartwarming and put a smile on my face . I agree with @Foreverfox; this would make a wonderful children’s book with your beautiful and adorable illustrations.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 2, 2022)

Pears

More than anything else in the world, the young Benjamin, affectionately known as Li'l Ears, loved to sleep underneath the warm sunshine. He would curl himself against his long tail and sleep the day away. In fact, he loved to laze about so much that his brothers, Gnawty and Bounce, would oftentimes get frustrated with him. While they gathered lots of delicious forest fruits they would discover that Li'l Ears had snuck away, no doubt to one of his many customary places. It wasn't always easy finding him. Perhaps he enjoyed having a little game with them, but of course he meant no harm by it.

"You could try the frog pond. The sun feels nicest there around this time," suggested their mother.

"It's no fair we gather all the windfalls and he gets to skip chores," said Gnawty bitterly.

Bounce looked very displeased too, understandably so.

And indeed when they arrived at the frog pond: filled with a happy spring song as the bees decided to join, there was Li'l Ears all curled up, giving a big yawn.

"Have you brought those for me?" he began, eyeing the luscious-looking fruits in their baskets.

"These are for mama. She's going to make jam for lunch today," said Gnawty.

"Anything at all for me?" insisted Li'l Ears, wondering if he could have a taste, too.

"Why don't you come along and find something, then? I think I saw some pears growing on the hilltops." And with that, Gnawty led the way. The three brothers had gone a little farther from home, as they seemed to like to do, but were not aware of it. How could they be when all these nice plump pears awaited them? Right away Gnawty and Bounce went to work, collecting as many as their baskets allowed. But Li'l Ears found the coziest tree to lie under, lazily admiring the tulips. He was sure mama would make the very best jam for him.

But when it came time for lunch, his brothers refused to share jam with him.

"Why should we let you have any? Do you think you earn a meal by letting others do the work? What would become of you if you were all alone? What then?" said Gnawty harshly, and though he and the equally cross Bounce waited for an answer from their brother, an answer they never got, for the disheartened Li'l Ears hurried away to his most solitary spot: a hollow opening in a tree tucked away amidst the other trees somewhere. But Rosemary always knew where to find her boy, rubbing her nose consolingly against his.

"Dear Benjamin," she began in her gentle way. "Don't look so discouraged. Here, I brought you some pear jam. You love the sunshine and doing things at your own pace, but surely you understand how your brothers feel?"

And as Benjamin ate he could only think about how his brothers carried such big pears and thought to himself, in a secret determination all his own, that he would look for bigger ones.​


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2022)

I love this so much! You’re such an amazing storyteller . I love the plot & moral to this chapter. Your style of writing is wonderful and keeps me wanting to read more. 

Just out of curiosity, do you like fables? I haven’t read fables since I was a kid but I remembered they were pretty short stories and always had morals to each one and I couldn’t help but wonder if any have inspired you . You don’t need to reply if not comfortable; I hope you know I don’t mean to make you feel bad. I am just so impressed by your writing .


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 3, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> I love this so much! You’re such an amazing storyteller . I love the plot & moral to this chapter. Your style of writing is wonderful and keeps me wanting to read more.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you like fables? I haven’t read fables since I was a kid but I remembered they were pretty short stories and always had morals to each one and I couldn’t help but wonder if any have inspired you . You don’t need to reply if not comfortable; I hope you know I don’t mean to make you feel bad. I am just so impressed by your writing .


Ever since middle school and all throughout high school during our literature classes, I've always been fond of fables and morals in general, yes  I find that genre always so interesting to read and to think about. Life lessons are something I try to add somewhere along my writings, not always but sometimes. It gives the reader something to reflect on, and it also serves as a way to have the reader empathize with characters and maybe, just maybe, learn something about themselves, too. I try to show the moral, not directly tell it to the reader, by using descriptions, emotions, and so on.

It's up to the reader to figure it out and understand what my characters and I are trying to convey through not only words, but most importantly actions.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 5, 2022)

~ In the spirit of Mother's Day this weekend May 8th 2022, I drew some of my favorite mothers ~


----------



## S.J. (May 5, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> ~ In the spirit of Mother's Day this weekend May 8th 2022, I drew some of my favorite mothers ~
> View attachment 440540​


Oh my heart. They are all so sweet.  They are so perfect; you are so talented as always.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2022)

Decided to add this in my gallery as well. It's bonus art I drew for a certain happy froggy friend <3





Here's a small collection of some of my old drawings


Spoiler:  panda's early years of drawing









The very first concept of Li'l Ears. I drew these between 2004 - 2012










Some of my other OCs and illustrations








































I'm also going to include an original short story I wrote last year
**Just a fair warning: there is mention of blood/death and other macabre content in this story**​


Spoiler: Beneath the Graveyard






Eve thought the world most beautiful in autumn. The trees were striking shades of red, orange and brown and speckles of sunlight glittered playfully across the vast surface of the lake. She loved to stop and gaze at it whenever she went on a stroll in the woods. People claimed mysterious things happened there, but it did not faze the woman. She could not quite explain it, but she found a strange allure to the woods. She always did believe there was more to things than just appearances.

But it was one November day when Eve happened upon an old graveyard that her curiosity was especially aroused. There was a delicate mist lingering in the air, dead leaves carpeted the ground, and the headstones were dusty, some misshapen. The atmosphere was lonely, eerie…but it only tempted Eve to walk further in as she examined each grave.

However, one grave particularly stood out from the rest, for its headstone was much larger and decorated in flowers long since withered. Briefly adjusting her glasses in intrigue, Eve went to have a closer look. She wiped the dust off with her hand and noticed the inscription was faded in some parts, making it impossible to read, but above it was an extraordinarily beautiful relief depicting a winged, demonic beast flying up to the starry sky.

Eve was very fascinated. If there was one thing she loved it was the supernatural and anything pertaining to it. As a young girl she showed strong interest in the subject, going from library to library to study books all about it, but they were seldom available and it greatly displeased her. That was why she carried a leather-bound tome containing her own personal writings, illustrations and observations, a tome she had been working on all her life. It was not quite finished yet but she was dedicated to it, wanting to learn and understand all she could about monsters. It spoke of ancient artifacts and rituals in great detail, and it was filled with in-depth essays on various phenomena she had researched throughout the years. However forbidding the occurrence, no matter how vile the creature, Eve would go wherever new discoveries awaited her, tome ready in hand. But to take pleasure in such interests… It was perhaps for that reason most people did not want anything to do with her. Not much was known about her family, but theirs must have been a dark history indeed…

But the opinions of people and the history of her family she did not care about. As a researcher, Eve cared only about her work. Behind those glasses were eyes a deep sapphire, focused, and hanging over her shoulder was a fine plait of hair, as black as a raven’s wings. Despite her solemn appearance, Eve was quite genial and composed; as sharp as she was enigmatic, there were indeed some people who found her disposition worthy of esteem.

Presently something in the peripheral of her vision promptly seized her attention and she whipped her head in its direction. A gaunt, dog-like creature stood there, several strips of decayed flesh sickeningly dangling from its body. The smell it exuded was indescribably foul. Fascinated by it, the researcher carefully crouched down to its level. The sight of the undead creature would have had anyone else fleeing, but not her. Eve feared nothing, scoffing at the mere thought of such an inane feeling.

The creature stayed motionless, staring at the human with its white, lifeless eyes. Parts of its head and neck lacked fur and skin, leaving muscle visible, its maw perpetually fixed in a tight, toothy grin. Just as Eve took out the tome from her satchel the creature began to wander around the graveyard, paying her no further regard, almost methodically poking at the ground. The researcher, maintaining a close eye on it, began to sketch the creature in one of the tome’s blank pages. She was certainly impressed by its body, from its putrefied legs to its exposed spine, but before she could finish writing down her observations the creature vanished into the mist.

Disappointed, Eve rose to her feet and gave the graveyard one final look before taking her leave.

Later that night the researcher returned to the woods with lantern in hand, hoping to encounter the creature again or perhaps some other kind of abomination. She simply _had_ to investigate the graveyard further otherwise she would never forgive herself for neglecting the opportunity. In the thick veil of the shadows of the trees, where unknown dangers lurked, the glow of her lantern was like a guiding beacon as she fearlessly walked onward.

Arriving at the graveyard, Eve looked around for anything unusual. She found three identical monster statues arranged in a row, viciously baring their fangs. The third one’s head was inexplicably twisted the wrong way. A hum of question rumbled in her throat. She carefully turned the head to its proper position. Suddenly, the large headstone adorned in wilted flowers moved, revealing a flight of stairs leading down into a deep void of darkness.

It was no ordinary headstone, but a mechanism of sorts. Now Eve was really intrigued… Just what other secrets was this graveyard hiding? The sight of the entrance was enticing, welcoming her to the macabre world she sought, and yet, Eve was a bit wary. Distant howls echoed through the woods and after a few moments she made up her mind, descending the stairs.

The constant sound of dripping water—or some ghastly liquid more befitting this ominous place—resounded just like the clicking of her heels as the researcher walked down the dusty corridor. Soon she arrived at a large hall illuminated by several sconces. An underground dungeon, she realized… So the graveyard was a mere ruse, after all. She wondered who could have built something like this, and why…

Across the hall was a passageway no doubt leading to other grisly chambers just waiting to be explored. And Eve would see to it herself, lips giving shape to a pleased smile. The prospect of adding new entries into her tome thrilled her, so much so that she readied it and headed right in, unbeknownst of the several pairs of eyes watching her from the shadows…

Before long the researcher came to what appeared to be a prison section of the dungeon. She went about looking into each cell: some were littered with skeletal remains while others were messily painted with patches of dried blood.

One cell contained a prisoner. Peering inside, Eve’s mouth opened in a hushed gasp at what she saw. The tall, bipedal rat monster nervously paced around, uttering sounds in its chilling, guttural voice as though it were mumbling thoughts to itself. She took out her tome and commenced sketching it. As she did so, writing a few notes as well, she couldn’t help but feel something was amiss. The monster was truly unlike any she had ever seen before. Its behavior seemed almost…human. She dismissed the illogical thought, however. The monster looked at her suddenly and cowered away into the shadows. Eve smiled to herself in slight amusement, concluding that it was an inferior specimen.

As she continued her way throughout the dungeon the researcher encountered and studied many kinds of monsters, from nightmarish insects to atrocious beasts. A rank, familiar odor made her nose crinkle. It was the undead creature! However, it stood in her way, anxiously stamping its paws, growling. Was it perhaps trying to warn her? In an attempt to gain a better understanding of the creature, she slowly reached out a hand to it, but the creature let out a deep howl before taking off.

“Wait…!” she called out, following it down the corridor, but the creature already disappeared. She suddenly heard hurried movement…then, all was silent. Eve remained alert, feeling a presence in the heavy air. She was not alone. Viscous drops of saliva dribbled down from above, causing her to look up where she saw a group of formidable winged monsters. They were perched high upon ledges on either side of the corridor, staring at their bespectacled visitor. What interesting creatures… They looked just like that demonic beast on the relief. The researcher sat cross legged on the floor, sketching them—such striking wings and slim physiques; they were indeed fine specimens! Yet, they displayed no hostility. Could it be she was no threat to them? Or perhaps they were quite the calculating fiends, simply toying with her…

Eve cried out in surprise when one of them flew by and stole the tome right from her hands, disappearing with it. The others cackled at her as the now infuriated researcher scrambled to her feet and gave chase. That tome was very precious to her; she just _had_ to get it back!

The corridors were winding and interconnecting. It was easy to get lost in the subterranean realm of monsters; Eve had to be careful if she did not want to join the ranks of the dead. But suddenly, as the researcher walked onward, a tentacle made of gelatinous slime swung down from the ceiling and coiled itself around her waist while another one went straight for her neck. Alarmed, she looked up at the creature…and the creature, a large amorphous glob of thick transparent slime, looked down at her with its one interested eye. Eve struggled to pull free from the creature’s grip. Its eye then focused on her lantern and the tentacle let her go, snatching the object away. The researcher watched as the creature played with the lantern just as a child would play with a fun new toy. It frustrated her that she couldn’t record her observations on this fascinating specimen, so she resumed her way down the corridor. Fortunately for her there were candles that provided light, albeit scant, in the darkness. Turning a corner, she spotted a guillotine, its worn, blood-encrusted blade grisly prove of the many victims it had claimed. The researcher could only imagine what other atrocities were committed in this dungeon… Suddenly she gasped and slapped her arm when something hairy brushed against it. It was only a dangling rope. She couldn’t believe such an absurd thing unnerved her, wondering: was this what was called…fear?

She could feel—even hear, under the crushing gravity of silence—the beating of her heart. She was nervous, a single bead of sweat trickling down to her chin. Her chest ached suddenly.

But ignoring the discomfort, Eve journeyed deeper into the dungeon in search of her tome, strongly coughing now and again. Then she happened upon the most interesting place yet…a laboratory. Who could this laboratory have belonged to? It seemed she was not the only one dedicated to the study of monsters…but as she looked around, blood-splattered documents strewn about the floor and broken flasks everywhere, it was clear something must have gone wrong…

Some of the machines, though showing signs of damage, were still in good working condition, and though the monitors occasionally flickered, x-rays of various specimens could be seen. Several images, however, were of humans… Eve couldn’t help but wonder just what kinds of experiments were conducted here. Carefully examining a folder, she found scientific files and notes, but amongst them was a photo. It was a man, a researcher like herself, his expression stern, and beside him was his yellow Labrador. A dark smirk of pleasure curled the corner of her mouth. This laboratory… What a glorious place to further her studies. She would not allow this opportunity to slip away. Using the equipment in her satchel and the tools provided to her by the laboratory, she began to perform a series of experiments of her own. And so, Eve remained in the depths of the dungeon. The extent of time she did not care about, for she was much too engrossed in her work. This was her passion; nothing could stop her. How the woman delighted in her studies, conducting research for the sheer rapture of it, even using some of the creatures of the dungeon as living test subjects.

The winged monsters gained a sense of trust and admiration of her, eagerly acting as her assistants. Returning the tome to her, the researcher wasted no time filling page upon page with a plethora of notes, analyses on monster physiology and anatomical diagrams according to the dissections she performed. But as the hours went by she began to feel strangely dizzy, coughing more than ever. Covering her mouth with a hand, she coughed up blood into her palm. Trembling, eyes wide with shock, it was then she took notice of her clawed fingers… It was then she knew what real horror was.

“Is this…? Is this s-some sort of mutation?” she said shakily. Cursed by the evil power of the dungeon, the gears of her fate began to turn from the moment Eve entered this forbidden place. Because she did not heed her worsening condition the researcher began to suffer from the effects of the curse. Suddenly she clutched at her burning chest, screaming in excruciating pain. She then staggered, trying desperately to hold on to the table for support, vision becoming hazy. From a distance the winged monsters only watched as the human dropped to the floor unconscious, glasses falling off.

Eyes fluttering open, clothes in tatters and once neat, braided hair now loose about her shoulders, Eve groaned and dazedly raised her head. It took her a full minute to become aware of the winged monster holding up her arm, but what the creature was doing she could not tell, for as quickly as she gained consciousness she lost it. After a time she awoke again and made out the stone floor and walls…then the iron bars before her… She was sitting pathetically on her knees, but no matter how hard she tried she found she could not get up. She gasped in alarm when she found she could not budge her wrists, glancing about her in all directions. They were tightly shackled, arms suspended near her sides by cold thick chains. Looking at her bare feet, her ankles were shackled in the same cruel way. At that startling moment Eve realized she was imprisoned in a cell, scarcely lit by a sole torch. She writhed about trying to free herself, the chains noisily clanging, but her efforts were futile.

There was no escape…

Eve swallowed hard; she started to breathe heavily, fidgeting her claws a bit. Fear… Such a _disgusting_ feeling…

Presently she heard a noise and alertly looked to see what it was. On the other side of the iron bars were her captors…the winged monsters! Eve angrily gritted her teeth. Those traitors… How dare they do this to her! The creatures screeched and jeered at her, gleeful with having trapped their new human specimen.

“Let me go! Let me go this instant!” she commanded, but the devious creatures would do no such thing. They left her there, disappearing with a few last cackles. She was desperate now, panic gripping her heart as she watched them go. “No!” She shook her head. “No, you can’t do this to me! Let me go! Let me go!” No matter how much she struggled, no matter how much she screamed, it was all in vain. This was only the beginning, for she had yet to know true suffering…

The torch continued to burn and crackle weakly. As she sat there chained against the wall, head hanging low, hair messily draped over her face, the cursed woman could only contemplate the dire circumstance she found herself in. How could she let this happen? Was this to be her fate, left to die here like some filthy prisoner? Suddenly all she could think about was death, and suddenly it frightened her… Suddenly she felt so lonely…

Sensing movement just then, Eve raised her gaze and to her astonishment she saw people passing by, coming and going as they pleased. People! She had never been more relieved to see people!

“S-sir! Sir, please! Help me! Excuse me…! Ma’am! Help me, help me please! Help me!” she called to every person, but no one stopped, no one even looked at her or spoke to her. One crowd laughed amongst themselves while another crowd was conversing. The disembodied voices surrounded the shackled woman, who could not begin to fathom what was happening.

A mind shattered could not think rationally anymore. And so, madness took her.

Eve grew more and more frantic, face filled with terror. “I don’t want to die…! Please! Help me! H-help…!” Tears stung the corners of her eyes. She began to sob uncontrollably, begging the people, the mere hallucinations, for salvation.

Every night seemed an eternal one. The visions ceased. Eve became catatonic, staring at nothing with a forlorn expression on her tearstained face. She no longer struggled. Her eyes, the pupils now transformed into slits, were inflamed from having cried so much, wrists and ankles bruised from all her exertions. She waited, waited… When would death come take her away from this terrible place? No, somewhere in the lingering remnants of her mind she knew not even death could be so merciful to a wretched creature. She remained locked in that dim, sweltering cell, sporadically fading in and out of consciousness as her metamorphosis slowly continued. The winged monsters would clean the dirt and sweat off her body, making sure to take good care of their precious specimen. Her soul was weakening. It would not be much longer now.

One night the cell bars opened and closed. Startled, eyes anxiously looking about the darkness, Eve felt another presence. It was no illusion this time. She spotted her, there in the corner frightfully trembling: a young peasant woman. The winged monsters had abducted her like the hapless prey she was, tossing her into the cell. She did not dare to move from her corner, refusing to let her tearful gaze stray away from the monster chained against the wall.

Suddenly, Eve was captivated by a most tantalizing scent. Faint, yet so fresh… She found herself drawn to the cut on the girl’s cheek, and a strange desire came over her. Mustering bestial strength, she pulled and pulled until the chains broke. The girl could not look away from those maddened eyes as claws painfully scratched the cut, painting them a delicate, alluring red. Eve shivered with mirth. She slowly ran her tongue over them, one by one, savoring each droplet of blood as she sighed in shameless pleasure. Such an exquisite, _intoxicating_ flavor… With that first taste, something awoke in Eve.

“More…” she licked her lips, excited by the feel of her fangs against her tongue. “I must have more!”

In one swift motion she grabbed hold of the girl and tore into the flesh of her neck, lapping up the rich, delectable nectar. Her squirming only made Eve tighten her grip, her horrific screams only made her drive her fangs deeper… Only when the struggling ceased did she finally, albeit reluctantly, let the girl go, allowing her cold, lifeless form to slump into a pool of her own blood. Perhaps she had a name, perhaps even a family…but such things were meaningless to a monster indulging in her savage bloodlust, licking what she could off the floor. From outside the cell the undead creature had watched the dark deed. All it could offer was a pitiful whimper. Another fool corrupted by their obsession with their work, just like its master…

Eve was broken, nothing but a timid, pathetic thing. She cowered, she whimpered… All kinds of monsters would come to observe her. Now she was _their_ amusement… As time went by, she descended further into the depths of despair. She didn’t know who she was or where she was anymore. By then, all she saw, all she heard and felt was fear. The shadows scared her. One moment they grew and trembled, the next they faltered and hid. She started hearing things…scraping, clattering… Faint, creaking footsteps… Curled up on the floor, she wept for the torment to end. She then recalled the sweet taste of blood on her lips, flooding her senses with a sinful happiness that, for the briefest moment, comforted her. She held on to that feeling, for it was all she had in the encompassing darkness.

The final stage of the curse happened very suddenly one night. Eve was on her hands and knees as she underwent a severe convulsion, inhuman groans echoing beyond the cell. Her heart pulsated intensely, causing her unbearable anguish. If only the pain would kill her, how she _begged_ for it to kill her…then would she finally be saved from this nightmare…

But what followed was a thing of absolute horror.

Head thrown back, Eve let loose a scream of agony as two large wings of flesh, bone and membrane sprouted from her back, blood spattering everywhere. She collapsed afterward, drained of every ounce of consciousness. Hours later she awoke to the sound of rasping voices, groggily sitting up. The winged monsters were grouped around her, watching her expectantly. What she once heard as screeching she now understood as a language. They were chanting, “Queen, queen, queen…”

One crept closer to her and said, “We have waited long for a queen…”

Hearing that fascinated Eve. The creatures huddled around her more, fondly addressing her as their queen. It made her feel like she truly belonged, looking upon them with a sense of pride. Her weak human side long forsaken, a newfound power coursed within her veins, filling her with strength.

This was not death, only rebirth…and Eve would fully embrace it. Rising to her feet, she stretched her magnificent wings to their fullest span and, with a sinister smirk, could hardly wait to take flight into the night.

Eve ruled the skies ever since, showing no mercy. Her great legion of winged monsters would swarm villages and towns with a mere gesture of her hand, ravaging everything and killing everyone in their path. Driven by chaos, her soul lusting for bloodshed, Eve was known as “The Harbinger of Madness” from then on, for one look into her enchanting sapphire eyes was all it took. A beautiful creature of evil, she delighted in the lovely sounds of ripping flesh as she tore her victims apart.

And somewhere beneath the graveyard, in the realm of the dead, was a tome waiting within the darkness to be finished.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 13, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Decided to add this in my gallery as well. It's bonus art I drew for a certain happy froggy friend <3
> 
> View attachment 441170
> 
> ...


I-I love your creepy horror writing so much 
It reminds me of my close friend's writing who has wrote stories somewhat similar to this one
Where are my words- I'm speechless


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 15, 2022)

More traditional, hand drawn illustrations  the adventures of the little red squirrel Tabitha "Tabby" Tabbykins and her best friend, the mischievous gray squirrel Checkers

Tabby is fond of pears while Checkers prefers apples​



Checkers is going to play a trick on her!




Big cake, bigger problems




Scary bedtime stories




Escaping the flood on a raft




A treasure from the farm!​



Soft clouds and happy dreams​



Friends with a frog




Out on a stroll with the kids




Where did you find that snack, Checkers?




The kids can be very sneaky!




Some very prickly neighbors​



Lunch on the go!




Tabby hitched a ride with the postman!​



Proud to be a postman




A postman's job is never done




A postman's job is never easy!




Smells like adventure!


----------



## Lowieze (May 20, 2022)

Hey Panda!

I really love your illustrations, you are very talented!
Never stop creating.

Greetings,
Louise/lowieze


----------



## Dunquixote (May 22, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> More traditional, hand drawn illustrations  the adventures of the little red squirrel Tabitha "Tabby" Tabbykins and her best friend, the mischievous gray squirrel Checkers
> 
> Tabby is fond of pears while Checkers prefers apples​View attachment 441602
> 
> ...



When is your book going to be published?  Your art is so so good, it seriously needs to be in a book with your stories!  Your drawings tug at my heart so much , that is seriously how cute they are. I love the vibes your art gives.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 2, 2022)

Super crude, super sloppy yet adorably CHONKY doodle of Tepig, Swinub and Spoink welcoming the newest member of their piggy posse: Lechonk!


----------



## S.J. (Jun 2, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Super crude, super sloppy yet adorably CHONKY doodle of Tepig, Swinub and Spoink welcoming the newest member of their piggy posse: Lechonk!
> View attachment 443393​


Too many cute piggy pokemon in one place!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Super crude, super sloppy yet adorably CHONKY doodle of Tepig, Swinub and Spoink welcoming the newest member of their piggy posse: Lechonk!
> View attachment 443393​


So adorable!  I take it you’re excited about Pokemon Scarlet/Violet then?  Me too!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 22, 2022)

Drawn using only my watercolor style. I've never been too confident in my poetry skills, but almost every day that I have encountered this rabbit in our yard, I drown in a wave of inspiration, so I give it a go. So here goes:



Wary friend come to graze
From your secret hiding place
Your gaze never strays
From my own as I stay

Trusting friend to neither me nor you
But like the sky and ocean blue
A curiosity is boundless, love is true
For here you stay, too

And like that, a happiness is known
Like the seasons the wind has blown
Like the flowers upon your throne
You come to roam

Just a little closer each time
A gentle smile you see, an encounter sublime
And away you hide
Taking this kindness of mine



Spoiler: thank you, neighbor


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Drawn using only my watercolor style. I've never been too confident in my poetry skills, but almost every day that I have encountered this rabbit in our yard, I drown in a wave of inspiration, so I give it a go. So here goes:
> View attachment 445262
> Wary friend come to graze
> From your secret hiding place
> ...



Aaaaah, you're a wonderful writer, so of course your poetry is too! Your watercolour neighbour is stunning, and your new neighbour is so adorable.  Too much talent in one person!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 25, 2022)

I've been wanting to do something like this for a really long time now and I finally got around to it. This was my first time trying something like this and I'm honestly extremely astounded at myself that I could even pull it off, let alone have it turn out so well. I decided to return to the story I wrote for the TBT's Winter Short Story Contest back in mid January 2021 and, while keeping the plot, setting and characters the same, I simply expanded upon it here and there, made several edits, added some more details and lastly, drew special cover art for it. Among the stories I've written, this one particularly holds a special place in my heart. I've never poured more love, effort and dedication into anything in my life but my stories. That's how much they mean to me. I've included the new version of the story below.



*** The Starkeeper’s Friendship ***​


Spoiler:  The Starkeeper's Friendship



Where the snow was its deepest and the wind its chilliest, where the waterfall sang the woodland animals to sleep and the pine trees wore their best frosty cloaks, was an enchanted clearing secret to humans, and in that clearing, during winter, the most extraordinary creatures would appear. They were known as the Starkeepers. Large celestial birds with long, shimmering tail feathers, wings as dazzling as starlight and eyes more exquisite than jewels, the Starkeepers would soar across the night sky like comets, and at the end of every winter they flew over the misty peaks, returning to the realm of the cosmos.

But there was one Starkeeper who was the smallest of his kind. He was not a strong flier and his feathers were not quite as dazzling, but the light in his heart was sincere and true. Even so, the other Starkeepers paid him no heed. He was all alone while they would fly and play together. It discouraged him, being such a small thing, but he didn’t let this faze him too much, for as long as he had this marvelous view of the earthly realm below his sadness could never really stay for too long.

But as the wistful little Starkeeper continued watching the world and its people, their cities, their merrymaking and their gardens, his sadness did stay… Just as he would watch the world, he sometimes wondered if anyone would watch him too, somewhere in that world. And presently, as the kingdom was tucked away into peaceful slumber, one bedroom light in all the palace remained on. Sitting upon her windowsill, the daughter of the king gazed at the starry sky, expression pensive. Though her room was brimming from wall to wall with all sorts of lovely dresses, though she had many wonderful gifts from all over the kingdom sent to her from her suitors, such trivial gestures could never win her heart. How could she care for such things when all she could ever want was right here, watching the stars she admired so.

But the king was pompous and greedy. He was very pleased to have all the gold and treasures that he had, and more he would have liked still, for to him nothing was out of the reach of his powerful hands and there was nothing his riches couldn’t buy. The princess did not think the same way as her father; hers was a virtuous, charitable heart. Where the king would take, the princess would give. The king saw fine, loyal young men ready for marriage, but the princess knew their wily ways.

“Think of the alliances that could be forged! The power that comes from such a union! It shall secure prosperity in our kingdom!” he would beam with pride.

“And what of my happiness, father?” but she would shake her head. “Is that not of greater value? I cannot marry a man whose mouth speaks of love and promises but whose eyes speak of my title or my money,” and would return to her windowsill. Often the princess would wonder, like no princess ever wondered, as she wistfully looked out at that vast night sky, if there was a star out there watching over her, one that could grant her wish for love, to make these tears go away…

One winter night as the princess slept a gentle light flooded her room from the window. Stirred from her slumber and rubbing her eyes, she went to close the curtains but suddenly stopped. When she took in the sight of a distant aurora painting the sky shimmering shades of purple and blue all thoughts of sleep at once dissipated from her mind, face filled with wonder. Putting on her coat, the princess snuck away from the palace and into the snowy woods she ventured, following the light of the aurora, her heart knowing no fear. Everybody knew the trees of the woods played tricks; it was easy to get lost, but the light guided her down the path like a tender hand holding hers, a path no human had ever tread before.

Soon the princess came to a clearing, and that’s when she saw them—the Starkeepers. She watched them in astonishment, feeling as though she had stepped into a dream, but it could not be, for not even in dreams could such marvelous creatures be allowed to exist. With wings outspread the creatures joyfully circled and whirled about in the sky, the glittery glow of their tail feathers trailing ribbons of light, creating the aurora. Their calls were hauntingly beautiful.

The Starkeepers were incredible to see, but then she noticed one all by himself. He was so small and looked so lonely that the princess had nothing but compassion for him and went to console him.

“You dear creature, what’s wrong? Why do you not fly with the others?” she asked, but the little Starkeeper only gave a despondent cry. For a moment the princess’s face fell, but then her blue eyes twinkled with an idea.

“Please don’t be so sad,” she smiled. “I’ll come visit you every night, then we could make this our own secret place.”

The little Starkeeper was touched by this girl who spoke so kindly and sweetly to him, and so every night that winter the princess returned to the clearing where they played under the moonlight. She showed him how she could make snow angels and he showed her how he could glide about, wanting to try his very best for her. It didn’t matter that he was one thing and she another. He sang his jubilant song and she laughed her cheerful laugh. Anyone seeing them would have thought the princess and the Starkeeper had known each other all their lives. And truly it seemed so, for the stag and the doe, the white foxes and the owls and all the other woodland animals that watched them agreed they were the happiest pair there had ever been. Even the other Starkeepers had to admire them.

Some nights they simply sat together as the princess told him of her hopes and dreams, of her ambitions and sorrows. She told him of how she would be left heartbroken, for she felt certain nobody would love her, all the while shedding big tears. And the little Starkeeper would listen and look at her and only her, for he did not see riches or even the crown upon her head. He only saw a young woman he would not hurt for the world. If he could only take her troubles away…if she’d only smile at him again, it’s all he would ever want.

The moon disappeared over the misty peaks, and with it went the snow, chill and frost of winter. The time came for the Starkeepers to return to the realm of the cosmos. The time came to say goodbye.

The princess was sad to see him go, but then the little Starkeeper did something wondrous. Using every bit of his power he made a star, a small yet beautiful star that emitted a comforting glow. The princess was captivated as she delicately cupped the star in her hands, but to the little Starkeeper, her smile as it returned to her face was more beautiful than anything else.

It would mean everything to him if he could always make the princess smile like that, but how could she ever love such a small, sorry creature? This made him feel discouraged, but to the princess, his eyes spoke more sincerely, more beautifully than any words ever could and thought that was a silly thing for him to think about, for of course she could.

“I see no small, sorry creature,” she told him, “but the grandest, sweetest creature in the whole world,” and she placed a tender kiss upon his head. “My darling Starkeeper, I’ll always be thinking of you, and no matter how far we might be, as long as we look at our star, we won’t ever be lonely.” And with this promise in her heart, the princess let the star go into the sky where it shone brightly over the kingdom.

The princess continued to dream of the stars, looking out at the vast night sky as she tucked some of her wheat-gold hair behind her ear. And whenever her gaze fell upon their special star, she couldn’t help but miss her beloved friend so. She wished strongly upon the star every night from her windowsill, longing to see the beautiful aurora and be with her friend again.

Come winter’s next visit to the kingdom, the princess was certain she heard familiar calls in the distance, so she hastened to the balcony and stepped into the cool air. It was her greatest pleasure to behold the wonderful return of the Starkeepers. The creatures flew gracefully in the sky, delighted to feel the wind and play in the moonlight again, but there was one Starkeeper who flew strongly and proudly—he was the biggest, most dazzling Starkeeper of them all. Alighting on the balcony, the charming creature bowed before his princess, earning another one of her radiant smiles. No matter what the princess could always recognize those gentle eyes, and so, reunited at last, the two fondly pressed their heads together.

“My darling Starkeeper, how good it is to see you again,” she said, stroking his long neck.

Her heartfelt wishes had given the little Starkeeper the strength to become mighty. His wings were filled with the strength to fly across vast galaxies, further than he had ever gone, but he would always return, for this world was the loveliest place he knew, where a princess and a Starkeeper could meet in perfect happiness.

The king, however, as he looked out at the shimmering sky, did not feel the same joy as his daughter. When he saw the Starkeepers, he indeed thought them the most beautiful creatures he had ever seen, but the longer he watched them, the more desire gripped his heart. Suddenly, the king did not feel satisfied with all the money he had; suddenly, he forgot all about his trove of sapphires and he did not care for his golden rings. Such exquisite creatures… _They_ were the true treasures! He _must_ have them, then he could admire their beauty whenever he pleased.

“Prove your loyalty to me! Capture the Starkeepers and bring them to me!” the king ordered the suitors and at once they readied themselves at the king’s behest. They raised their weapons and threw their nets, caring not if they hurt the creatures. The Starkeepers, who knew only peace, were so frightened they didn’t know what to do and one by one they were captured.

“No! You can’t do this, father!” the princess beseeched, but the king ignored his daughter’s pleas. He was quite proud of his fine new collection, looking upon the captured Starkeepers. The creatures hung their heads sadly; how they longed for the wind and the moonlight… However, not all of them were caught. The biggest, most dazzling Starkeeper remained.

The king was especially interested in him. “This one I shall keep as an ornament in my throne room. Get him!” he commanded the suitors, but the creature would not let himself be so easily captured. He swiftly dodged their weapons and not a net could brush his feathers, but one young man took careful aim and let his arrow fly, striking him near the heart. Down tumbled the creature, and it seemed he would at last be captured, but using his remaining strength, he flew away to the woods.

“Quickly! Now that the creature is wounded, he shall not escape us!” said one of the suitors, leading the way. But because of the wickedness in their hearts, the trees of the woods confounded them with illusions and no path seemed the same to them. But the princess knew the way, as the goodness in her heart would always take her to the secret path of the woods, reaching the enchanted clearing first. There she found her friend lying upon the snow in much pain, a most terrible sight.

“Oh sweet creature!” cried the tearful princess, rushing to his side. “Look what’s happened to you…!” The Starkeeper couldn’t move, so deep was his wound. He could only think about the plight of his fellow Starkeepers; to have their freedom suddenly taken away from them, never to see the sky or the moon again… Even the stars above did not shine as beautifully as before without the Starkeepers…

Suddenly the sound of footsteps became louder and louder.

“There they are! I see them now!”

“This way! Over here!”

“We have you at last!”

The princess’s face became pale with terror. “No! They shan’t have you!” she gasped. She then urged her beloved friend. “Please! You mustn’t stay here… Fly away! Fly back to the realm of the cosmos!”

The Starkeeper gave her a sad, pleading cry, but she shook her head, causing even more tears to fall down her face. “You must. Even if I am to never see you again, then so be it, but I must know that you will be safe…!” Her voice broke with emotion. “Please! I c-could not bear to lose you! Oh my darling Starkeeper, fly away!”

Within moments the suitors appeared, along with the king. He would not be satisfied until the last Starkeeper was his.

“My daughter, you will cease this foolhardiness and give the creature to me,” he ordered.

“I won’t,” said the princess firmly. She spoke not only to her father but to the suitors as well. “Have you no sympathy for these creatures? What you have done to them is shameful and wrong. By taking the Starkeepers, you have taken the beauty of the night sky, of the moon and of the stars. This beauty is not there for your selfish desires and it is no one’s possession. It is there for all to see. I wish to protect this beauty.” Finding his strength, the Starkeeper faithfully stood by his princess’s side.

But the king’s covetous heart could not be moved. “You dare to defy me as well, creature? Very well, does your freedom mean more to you than the glow of your feathers?”

“No! I won’t let you give up the glow of your feathers!” the princess protested, but the Starkeeper gave it and as soon as he did he dazzled like starlight no more.

“Now give me the might of your wings,” said the king.

“No! You mustn’t give up the might of your wings!” once again the princess protested and once again the Starkeeper gave up what was his. As soon as he did all the strength left his wings, never to fly again. He did not falter, he did not regret. To give all that he had and all that he was… It meant so much more to him than just freedom.

“And your eyes… How they gleam with beauty. Give that to me,” was the king’s final command.

“Not that, not your beautiful eyes! I won’t allow it! You noble creature, you gave and you gave but now I will give. I will give all that I have and all that I am if it meant we could take this happiness far away with us.”

And then, a truly extraordinary thing happened. In answer of this profound wish a brilliant light enveloped the Starkeeper, his form slowly, stunningly changing before everyone’s eyes, and where a creature of feathers and wings once was now stood a resplendently dressed young man with long, flowing white hair. The king was simply astonished. He did not believe this could be that very same creature, but the princess never doubted, never stopped smiling, for she needed only take one look into those gentle eyes. Her money and all her things… She gladly gave away what she never needed.

To the princess and the Starkeeper, it was not sacrifice, but love, and this love could never be taken away.

Hand in hand, they walked up a path of stars, higher and higher to the sky as they left the earthly realm. With their freedom restored, the Starkeepers soared alongside them, filling the air with their joyous calls. The princess and the Starkeeper never gave the thought of marriage any mind. And why should they? There was no better way of delighting in their love than simply being together, laughing together, and dreaming together.

Though no one in the kingdom knew what happened to their virtuous princess or what the king thought of all this, as he never spoke of it, the kingdom was blessed and its people continued to prosper. And every winter, whenever an aurora appeared in the sky, the people were sure they saw two happy figures playing in the stars and couldn’t help but feel happy themselves for some reason.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 8, 2022)

*My entry for the TBT Celebrating Diversity 2022 event. An OC villager, named Haruko, who is a bear cub?? (actually a hamster!)*​


Spoiler: villager details



 Villager Name: Haruko
 Villager Species: Hamster
 Villager Personality: Peppy
 Villager Catchphrase: "Fiend!"
 Gender: Female
 Favorite Song: Spring Blossoms
 Photo quote: "If you make others suffer, you shall know no mercy from my blade!"
 Initial Clothes: Blossoming Kimono
 Home Request: A zen garden
 Skill: The art of swordplay
 Goal: Warrior
 Coffee: black, surprisingly!
 Birthday: May 15th (Taurus)

 How this villager represents me:

When you look at Haruko, a name that means, "child of the sun" what is your first impression? With the markings of a panda bear and a fondness for nature and all things pink, especially cherry blossom trees, one may assume she's but a quiet, gentle little bear cub, but don't let appearances fool you! She is, in fact, a hamster. And not only that, but she has the heart and spirit of a warrior, a warrior who wants to protect everyone and everything she loves. Like the sun, Haruko wants to rise and cast her radiance so that she may bring a smile to all and fill one's heart with hope. With sword in paw, she demonstrates elegance and skill, but even so she is very sweet, fun-loving, a bit hasty, and can't contain her joy when surrounded by the orchestra of spring!

Now, when you look at me, what is your first impression? "Well, she's Hispanic and seems pretty quiet and dull, therefore she has no personality." But you judge me before you get to know me, and so how do you know the real me? Stick around, I'm full of surprises! I enjoy talking with others about all sorts of things, I love to learn about culture and languages, and believe it or not, I can bring a smile to people, too, which sometimes surprises even me. We all have our own special ways of making people smile and feel good about themselves, and I want to be the kind of person one can open their heart to. I may have my moments where I keep to myself and seem uninterested, but if there's anything that truly helps the inner me blossom, it's animals, nature, music, art, writing, and tons more! You just have to get to know me and you'll see I can be a fun, sunny person, too!






*My current avatar. Li'l Ears is trying to enjoy a summer garden salad, but it looks like the ladybugs got to it first....and what's that? Looks like two other little critters couldn't resist, either!*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2022)

*Showcasing three samples demonstrating the different ways I draw and what tools I use for each style.*


*This is my frog OC drawn and colored using only Fine Point and paint bucket, my most cartoonish style.*




*Kirby avatar drawn and colored using only crayon.*






*My OC, Bounce, drawn and colored using only watercolors.*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 6, 2022)

*July 2022 Secret Santa art exchange with @/xSuperMario64x !! I drew one of his OCs, Sterling the silver fox, curled up in the shape of a heart while napping on a rainbow. For layer #1 I experimented with an airbrush tool and layer #2 was done with cover pencil and watercolors.*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2022)

Aaah the power of music XD this is what happens when I'm inspired by listening to this track from one of the best games on Wii U/Switch -- probably the silliest thing I've ever drawn so far. My OCs cosplaying as their favorite Mario characters


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 8, 2022)

*Just something I drew about a month ago but only now remembered to share it here~ oopsie! Can you guess my two most favorite animal-based collectibles? *


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 452539
> 
> Aaah the power of music XD this is what happens when I'm inspired by listening to this track from one of the best games on Wii U/Switch -- probably the silliest thing I've ever drawn so far. My OCs cosplaying as their favorite Mario characters


OMG IM JUST NOW SEEING THIS WHAT I LOVE IT SO MUCH 

(don't worry gnawty I also love chain chomps!!)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 28, 2022)

*~my entries for the TBT Fair 2022 Enchanted Forest~


"Hidden Hideaways"*





*"Forest of the Lustrous challenge 1"


*​

*
"Forest of the Lustrous challenge 2"*





*"Forest of the Lustrous challenge 3"*





*"Behind the Bookcase"*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 9, 2022)

*A gift for* @Autumn247 *I hope you like it*  *but don't let Haunter grab you or else say goodbye to your* *SOUL!!



*​


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 9, 2022)

That looks amazing @LittleMissPanda !  Thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm in a sort of mood, of the pocket monster variety  which came first, the Mew or the egg?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 28, 2022)

Been wanting to draw Pawmi for a while now, and thinking about him made me think of Patamon, too. Probably because they're both orange and super adorable ​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 10, 2022)

* Li'l Ears, Gnawty and Bounce wish you all a very merry Cabbit Christmas!! *​


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 11, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Been wanting to draw Pawmi for a while now, and thinking about him made me think of Patamon, too. Probably because they're both orange and super adorable ​View attachment 470360


pawmi & patamon!!!

so cute!! 

i found this recently  & i love this art thread of yours ^^




i posted a new drawing in my own art thread :3 *i renamed it ''charlotte's art spot''*


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 12, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> *Because I was feeling artsy today, here are my three main OCs, the cabbit gang! Also known as the pals, the buddies, the bros! Can you find the hidden ham-ham? *
> 
> View attachment 436743​


i love this!! 

lil ears is so cute!!! ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 12, 2022)

LittleMissPanda said:


> My favorite trio of starters <3
> View attachment 326037


so cute!!! 

i've grown to like oshawott's final stage, samurott, but the other 2, i only like litten/torracat & bulbasaur/ivysaur ^^


----------

